# Hen or rooster?



## Ssoda27 (Oct 21, 2021)

Is this a hen or a rooster?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I want to say hen but the bird isn't quite close enough for my old eyes to be certain. 

How old? It looks old enough that if it were a roo it would be crowing.


----------



## Ssoda27 (Oct 21, 2021)

About 10 weeks. No crowing yet.


----------



## Ssoda27 (Oct 21, 2021)

I took some better pictures


----------



## Ssoda27 (Oct 21, 2021)

This is the other one we weren’t sure about. We are new to having chickens, and trying to figure out if we have any roosters, and how many.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Much, much better. Now I'm waffling. Need @imnukensc to weigh in on this.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

First one is definitely a roo. Second looks like a hen but I could be wrong.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Roosyer


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

The first is a cockerel. The rest are pullets.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Ssoda27 said:


> I took some better pictures
> View attachment 43067
> View attachment 43068
> View attachment 43069


Cockerel.


Ssoda27 said:


> This is the other one we weren’t sure about. We are new to having chickens, and trying to figure out if we have any roosters, and how many.
> View attachment 43070
> View attachment 43071
> View attachment 43072


All three pictured are pullets.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> Cockerel.
> 
> All three pictured are pullets.


*X2*


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Ssoda27 said:


> I took some better pictures
> View attachment 43067
> View attachment 43068
> View attachment 43069


much better. Looks like a hen.


----------

